# Early Season Edit



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Max Lyons - Early Season Self Edit - YouTube

there haven't been jumps so thats the first time I've hit jumps all year....critique the riding please


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice riding. Your skill level is where I am hoping to get to. Video edit was pretty good. I wasn't a fan of the music but overall, I enjoyed watching.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Redmond513 said:


> Nice riding. Your skill level is where I am hoping to get to. Video edit was pretty good. I wasn't a fan of the music but overall, I enjoyed watching.


thanks man! for some reason rap seems to be the only thing that really fits into snowboard edits for me.....i can't really edit to much else haha
glad you liked it!


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome freestyling!
Nice vdo


----------



## SpiritsTeam (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow  Very good. How many years of riding did you have? 

Otherwise, I just find the cameraman move a lot sometimes, but it does not matter


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

man you suck, you should probably just stop trying and find some new hobby. or move to tahoe.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

being 32 and wishing i was younger...you made it look easy...good edit man...wish i could one day ride like that....still afraid to get into the air :|


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

pmoa said:


> being 32 and wishing i was younger...you made it look easy...good edit man...wish i could one day ride like that....still afraid to get into the air :|


thanks man haha

I'm moving to knitting soon cro


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Enjoyed it, especially picking Nas; that will always get you a thumbs up from me. I really liked the last hit on the down bar, cab 1 to 50-50, pretzel 3 off the donkey dick. That looked dope. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Enjoyed it, especially picking Nas; that will always get you a thumbs up from me. I really liked the last hit on the down bar, cab 1 to 50-50, pretzel 3 off the donkey dick. That looked dope. :thumbsup:


thanks man! nas is the greatest mc today for sure. glad you liked the last trick, it took me a while to get haha


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

SpiritsTeam said:


> Wow  Very good. How many years of riding did you have?
> 
> Otherwise, I just find the cameraman move a lot sometimes, but it does not matter


this is my 6th year riding
we were just doing follow cam of the whole mountain and not setting up at spots which is why its moving


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> I'm moving to knitting soon cro


good, i think that suites you way more. could you knit me a purple and green hat when you get a chance?

also are you doin the rev tours this year? i just signed up for ussa and fis so i think im gonna do the one at N* as long as i can get it. i need to put my name on the wait list and get there early. i might try and make it back to mt snow and do that one too if i have the doe.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> good, i think that suites you way more. could you knit me a purple and green hat when you get a chance?
> 
> also are you doin the rev tours this year? i just signed up for ussa and fis so i think im gonna do the one at N* as long as i can get it. i need to put my name on the wait list and get there early. i might try and make it back to mt snow and do that one too if i have the doe.


im not doing the revs this year..too much money for me


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice video, I enjoyed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Shox said:


> Nice video, I enjoyed it. :thumbsup:


thanks man


----------

